# First ever bacon explosion/ "fatty"



## bhambrewer (Aug 10, 2020)

Took over 2 hours because I didn't put in enough charcoal. Had to finish over propane.

... worth every freaking minute. No BBQ sauce, just a basic rub, charcoal, and mesquite. 10/10, doing it again!


----------



## RichGTS (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## bhambrewer (Aug 10, 2020)

RichGTS said:


> Looks good!



honestly, it looks awful! But I don't judge books by their covers, or food by its colour - the flavour completely justifies the time taken.

Now all I need to do is remember a *whole* chimney of charcoal


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2020)

Your hooked now!
Good looking fattie!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice work . I think it looks great .


----------

